# uPNP-Server und Noxon audio laeuft auf groeßere Entfernung nicht



## maczarr (2. April 2005)

Moin moin,
also, ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe im Keller einen 400 Mhz Rechner stehen auf den ich Schallplatten ueberspiele und so, also ist halt ein Musik-PC. Betriebssystem MS Windows 98SE. Ich hab da nun eine WLAN-Karte eingebaut und mir das "NOXON Audio"-System von Terratec gekauft. Das ist ein Geraet, mit dem man im ganzen Haus per WLAN auf die Musik auf einem Rechner mit WLAN-Karte zugreifen kann. Bereitgestellt wird die Musik mittels eines uPNP-Servers, wie ihn MusicMatch Jukebox beinhaltet (dieses Programm wird auch von TerraTec empfohlen, da es damit "kinderleicht" geht... oder besser gesagt "gehen soll").
Jedenfalls habe ich auch MusicMatch Jukebox installiert, den Server gestartet, wie es in der Anleitung steht, nun mein Problem:
Um eine Verbindung zwischen Noxon und uPNP-Server zu bekommen, muss ich das Noxon-Geraet einschalten, DANN den PC starten. Mache ich es andersrum -starte also Noxon erst, wenn der PC schon laeuft und bei Windows ist- dann klappt es nicht. Das ist zwar etwas umstaendlich, aber ist ja nicht so schlimm, da kann man sich ja dran gewoehnen.
Das Problem ist allerdings, dass dies nur funktioniert, wenn das Noxon-Geraet und der PC ziemlich in der Naehe sind [so bis ca. 5 Meter]. Geht man weiter weg mit dem Noxon und fuehrt dann dieses Prozedere durch, findet Noxon zwar das Netzwerk (Internet-Radio und Favoriten werden angeboten), aber die Inhalte des uPNP-Servers werden nicht mehr angezeigt, was ja der hauptsaechliche Sinn des Geraetes ist.
Ich weiss leider nicht woran es liegt, das WLAN scheint gut zu funktionieren, da das Noxon-Geraet den PC ja auch auf groeßere Entfernung findet, aber der uPNP-Server streikt dann einfach.
Fuer Loesungsvorschlaege waere ich sehr dankbar!
BzbE, mz


----------

